# L'avvocato La Scala parla al termine del CDA del Milan. Video.



## admin (28 Aprile 2016)

L'avvocato La Scala, uno dei piccoli azionisti criticissimi nei confronti della gestione Berlusconi - Galliani, racconta cosa è accaduto nel corso del CDA.

Video qui in basso al secondo post.

Intervento durissimo.


----------



## admin (28 Aprile 2016)




----------



## Aron (28 Aprile 2016)

A questo giro c'è un assedio totale.


----------



## Djici (28 Aprile 2016)

Leggere quello che diceva era entusiasmante... ma ascoltarlo e da orgasmo


----------



## Butcher (28 Aprile 2016)

Mamma mia ragazzi, voglio stringergli la mano!


----------



## Tobi (28 Aprile 2016)

date una medaglia d'oro a quest'uomo


----------



## alcyppa (28 Aprile 2016)

Fantastico.
Un bel personaggio sanguigno il quale si vede che ci tiene.
Come si vede che era nervoso da morire e che, potendo, avrebbe strozzato il gallo malefico.


Piccolo OT: Ma "la soddisfazione di succhiare un chiodo" è un modo di dire delle zone milanesi o è un unicum inventato sul momento dall' Avv. La Scala?
In ogni caso mi ha fatto morire.


----------



## Z A Z A' (28 Aprile 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> L'avvocato La Scala, uno dei piccoli azionisti criticissimi nei confronti della gestione Berlusconi - Galliani, racconta cosa è accaduto nel corso del CDA.
> 
> Video qui in basso al secondo post.
> 
> Intervento durissimo.



Ahahah grandissimo.


----------



## kYMERA (28 Aprile 2016)

Finalmente una dichiarazione di un vero milanista e non di un burattino.


----------



## Dumbaghi (28 Aprile 2016)

Veramente un grande, gli voglio bene


----------



## evangel33 (28 Aprile 2016)

Ma la parte in cui se la prende con Montolivo? Minuto 7:23 Sta arrivando il rinnovo triennale al nostro capitano.


----------



## 666psycho (28 Aprile 2016)

pesante! grande!


----------



## Petrecte (28 Aprile 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> L'avvocato La Scala, uno dei piccoli azionisti criticissimi nei confronti della gestione Berlusconi - Galliani, racconta cosa è accaduto nel corso del CDA.
> 
> Video qui in basso al secondo post.
> 
> Intervento durissimo.



Finalmente !!!!! Grande grandissimo !!!! Alla faccia di tutti gli pseudo-giornalai che queste cose le sanno ma si guardano bene dal dirle !!!!
La battuta sui minchioni è epica 
Per non parlare del rinnovo del #capitanodaduesoldi


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (28 Aprile 2016)

Tantissima stima per quest'uomo. Poi ho visto che ha parlato di social e blog, va a finire che il nostro caro La Scala ci legge pure?


----------



## koti (28 Aprile 2016)

Ti amo


----------



## Alkampfer (28 Aprile 2016)

dice quello che non tutti, ma molti tifosi oramai pensano. starei ad ascoltarlo per ore


----------



## Freddy Manson (28 Aprile 2016)

Non so voi ma io, ad ogni cosa negativa che ha elencato, ho avuto fastidiose visioni riguardanti Nosferatu ed il suo ghigno, condite, ovviamente, dal solito tic.

Te ne devi andare.

Quasi dimenticavo: onore all'Avvocato La Scala.


----------



## Louis Gara (28 Aprile 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


>



La questione stadio è veramente imbarazzante, e c'era pure chi credeva a quella buffonata sui costi di bonifica


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (28 Aprile 2016)

Fantastico, si vede che è incazzato quanto noi e si nota pure che è molto competente in ciò che dice.


----------



## Chrissonero (28 Aprile 2016)

Scala e un po' il reflesso di come stiamo noi


----------



## ignaxio (28 Aprile 2016)

La Scala for President


----------



## corvorossonero (28 Aprile 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> La questione stadio è veramente imbarazzante, e c'era pure chi credeva a quella buffonata sui costi di bonifica



ricordo ricordo....che roba oscena.


----------



## hiei87 (28 Aprile 2016)

Un eroe. Un eroe vero.
Gli voglio bene come a un padre.


----------



## mandraghe (28 Aprile 2016)

Tutto giusto e condivisibile. Però noi ste cose le diciamo e le pensiamo da anni.

Inoltre mi auguro che nessuno degli aderenti all'associazione dei piccoli azionisti finisca in qualche partito politico, di dx, centro o sx, non importa. Dovesse accadere sarebbe una cosa che mi darebbe alquanto fastidio, perché allora queste persone non si dimostrerebbero molto diverse dalla banda che guida l'AC Milan.


----------



## 666psycho (28 Aprile 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


>



ma siamo sicuri che sia lui La Scala? perché nel video, al min 6.33 cita il signor Filippo La Scala...o forse è un altro??


----------



## Fedeshi (28 Aprile 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


>



Eroe! Ha detto la verità,solo la verità e null'altro che la verità.Mai e sottolineo MAI nessuno aveva osato dire queste cose ad un'emittente televisiva,grandissmo,Milanista vero.


----------



## Hellscream (28 Aprile 2016)

Un EROE. E sono sicuro che quando parla di blog, parla di noi.


----------



## Louis Gara (28 Aprile 2016)

666psycho ha scritto:


> ma siamo sicuri che sia lui La Scala? perché nel video, al min 6.33 cita il signor Filippo La Scala...o forse è un altro??



Lui è Giuseppe La Scala, Filippo credo sia il fratello


----------



## siioca (28 Aprile 2016)

Che dire, ricalca alla perfezione la voce del tifoso milanìsta.


----------



## de sica (28 Aprile 2016)

FINALMENTE!


----------



## 666psycho (28 Aprile 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Lui è Giuseppe La Scala, Filippo credo sia il fratello



ok grazie, immaginavo qualcosa del genere ma volevo essere sicuro!


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (28 Aprile 2016)

Qualcuno mi spiega la storia del marchio affidato a cavolo di cui parla La Scala? A cosa si riferisce di preciso? Che figura di melma abbiamo fatto nello specifico? Questa me la sono persa.

Ottimo intervento comunque. Sembrerà nulla, ma queste sono le cose da fare per alzare sempre più clamore mediatico sullo schifo che c'è nel Milan. Anche sul sito della gazzetta c'è stato ampio spazio su questa vicenda.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (29 Aprile 2016)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Qualcuno mi spiega la storia del marchio affidato a cavolo di cui parla La Scala? A cosa si riferisce di preciso? Che figura di melma abbiamo fatto nello specifico? Questa me la sono persa.
> 
> Ottimo intervento comunque. Sembrerà nulla, ma queste sono le cose da fare per alzare sempre più clamore mediatico sullo schifo che c'è nel Milan. Anche sul sito della gazzetta c'è stato ampio spazio su questa vicenda.


Quella vaccata dell'Haka (che in Nuova Zelanda è un rituale sacro) per pubblicizzare una squallida crema prima di Milan-Carpi.
Abbiamo fatto una figura imbarazzante in tutto il mondo.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (29 Aprile 2016)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Qualcuno mi spiega la storia del marchio affidato a cavolo di cui parla La Scala? A cosa si riferisce di preciso? Che figura di melma abbiamo fatto nello specifico? Questa me la sono persa.
> 
> Ottimo intervento comunque. Sembrerà nulla, ma queste sono le cose da fare per alzare sempre più clamore mediatico sullo schifo che c'è nel Milan. Anche sul sito della gazzetta c'è stato ampio spazio su questa vicenda.



Alla haka mi pare di aver capito.

In 10 minuti mi sono innamorato di quest'uomo, la parte su mongolivo che piega le ginocchia in barriera mi ha fatto sputare un polmone


----------



## dyablo65 (29 Aprile 2016)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Qualcuno mi spiega la storia del marchio affidato a cavolo di cui parla La Scala? A cosa si riferisce di preciso? Che figura di melma abbiamo fatto nello specifico? Questa me la sono persa.
> 
> Ottimo intervento comunque. Sembrerà nulla, ma queste sono le cose da fare per alzare sempre più clamore mediatico sullo schifo che c'è nel Milan. Anche sul sito della gazzetta c'è stato ampio spazio su questa vicenda.



mi sembra che si riferisca al " tentativo" di HAKA inscenato a san siro prima di milan - carpi

comunque ha detto le stesse cose che pensiamo noi senza bestemmie.


----------



## danyaj87 (29 Aprile 2016)

il "ca... aggiornatele" mi ha fatto letteralmente morire. Ha detto comunque cose non giuste di più, li ha totalmente distrutti dal punto di vista etico, economico, sociologico, legale, sportivo.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (29 Aprile 2016)

dyablo65 ha scritto:


> mi sembra che si riferisca al " tentativo" di HAKA inscenato a san siro prima di milan - carpi
> 
> comunque ha detto le stesse cose che pensiamo noi senza bestemmie.



In fin dei conti è un bene che non segua più il Milan come una volta, questa idiozia me l'ero completamente persa


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (29 Aprile 2016)

Lo metto come suoneria del telefonino, anzi mo mi scarico pure il video e ne faccio una copia su una decina di hard disk in modo che non si perda nell'eternità.


----------



## kolao95 (29 Aprile 2016)

Uno dei pochissimi che in questa melma tiene al bene del Milan. Grandissimo!


----------



## Schism75 (29 Aprile 2016)

Li ha letteralmente massacrati. Epico.


----------



## dyablo65 (29 Aprile 2016)

potrebbero mettere il video a san siro prima della partita.

sono sicuro che partirebbe la ola.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Aprile 2016)

L'avvocato ha telefonato ad Antenna 3 e tra le altre cose ha detto che oggi ha avuto un grosso indizio sulla cessione, e ha pregato i giornalisti di indagare.
Purtroppo non sono riuscito a capire bene perchè non ho sentito la prima parte del discorso, mi sembra di avere intuito che ha avuto la soffiata (non confermata) su un altro CDA straordinario a breve, o qualcosa del genere. Purtroppo non posso essere più chiaro, se magari qualcuno ha seguito la trasmissione può scrivere dettagli più precisi.


----------



## malos (29 Aprile 2016)

Finalmente, grandioso.

E quei giornalai si vergognino ed imparino dalle basi il loro lavoro. Non pretendo che emulino Bernstein e Woodward ma un minimo di lavoro giornalistico d'inchiesta. Troppo facile farlo ora quando il mostro a due teste è ferito.
La maggior parte di questi legge l'Ansa o simili e ci fa su un pezzo con qualche aggiunta fantasiosa quando va bene, di solito inventano di sana pianta. Per non parlare degli asserviti, vermi striscianti che da noi vista la trentennalità di comando, sono particolarmente inginocchiati.


----------



## diavolo (29 Aprile 2016)

Eroe


----------



## neversayconte (29 Aprile 2016)

E' un personaggio questo avvocato che non può finire nel dimenticatoio. 
E' una specie di partigiano spartiacque di due momenti: il momento di crisi e quello (speriamo) di liberazione.
E' proprio (fatte le debite proporzioni con altre cose ben più importanti del calcio) un vero e proprio eroe.


----------



## Milanforever26 (29 Aprile 2016)

Questa dirigenza ormai se ne deve andare.ma con che faccia possono continuare?!.

Vendi nano maledetto!!!!!!


----------



## AndrasWave (29 Aprile 2016)

Semplicemente, UN MILANISTA VERO!
Nominate il nuovo stadio "La scala"!

Un po' troppe parolacce, però capisco l'enfasi.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (29 Aprile 2016)

Massacrati
Diventi
Annientati
Polverizzati 

Sotto tutti i punti di vista.


----------



## Black (29 Aprile 2016)

quest'uomo è un grande!! un mito!! se fossi il nuovo proprietario lo farei entrare nel nuovo staff societario!!


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Aprile 2016)

AndrasWave ha scritto:


> Semplicemente, UN MILANISTA VERO!
> Nominate il nuovo stadio "La scala"!
> 
> Un po' troppe parolacce, però capisco l'enfasi.



Dopo che per mesi ti prepari le domande ... Le fai , Galliani per prenderti per il C sta via 2 ore a mangiare e ti fa aspettare .. 

Torna e ti liquida con una battuta e senza darti una risposta ...dimmi tu , io avrei ribaltato i tavoli .


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Aprile 2016)

Concordo , fossi nei cinesi prenderei questo personaggio e lo terrei come GARANTE della Milanicità .


----------



## gianluca1193 (29 Aprile 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


>



Standing Ovation.


----------



## James Watson (29 Aprile 2016)

Date 7 Champion's league a quest'uomo.


----------



## Alex (29 Aprile 2016)

quest'uomo è un eroe


----------



## Giangy (29 Aprile 2016)

Grandissimo!


----------



## Andreas89 (29 Aprile 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


>


----------



## unbreakable (29 Aprile 2016)

santo subito


----------



## LukeLike (29 Aprile 2016)

AndrasWave ha scritto:


> Nominate il nuovo stadio "La scala"!



L'hanno già fatto, San Siro è "La Scala" del calcio


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (29 Aprile 2016)

pazzesco, un eroe assoluto. Lacrime


----------



## rossovero (29 Aprile 2016)

Djici ha scritto:


> Leggere quello che diceva era entusiasmante... ma ascoltarlo e da orgasmo


----------



## Jino (29 Aprile 2016)

Questo fa ampiamente capire com'è la situazione vista da dentro. Di trasparente e pulito non c'è mai nulla!


----------



## wildfrank (29 Aprile 2016)

Carico come un arco...mi piace: ha fatto bene a denunciare tutto lo schifo, ma anche lui sa come andrà a finire, cioè in una bolla di sapone. Il mio auspicio è che ci sia una cessione lampo, anche per non dare modo a Fester di tessere le sue vergognose tele per salvarsi la poltrona.


----------



## MissRossonera (29 Aprile 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


>



Questo video mi dà errore,ma ho comunque visto l'intervista su youtube. Il re è nudo,e sono contentissima che queste persone non solo lo dicano in CdA,ma anche finalmente davanti alle tv e ai giornalisti che sanno ma non hanno mai avuto il coraggio di scriverlo o dirlo. Grazie avvocato La Scala,persone come lei e il signor Gatti dimostrano che i milanisti veri e soprattutto onesti esistono ancora anche ai piani alti. Prima o poi vinceremo noi.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (29 Aprile 2016)

La critica più bella e importante degli ultimi 5 anni alla società e a tutto il marcio che si nasconde dietro. Bravissimo!


----------



## JohnShepard (29 Aprile 2016)

Penso di amarlo


----------



## mefisto94 (29 Aprile 2016)

Ma qualcuno è riuscito a recuperare le sue parole a telelombardia (o dov'era) ?
[MENTION=931]Il Re dell'Est[/MENTION]

(quando parla di soffiate di un presunto nuovo cda)


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (29 Aprile 2016)

.


----------



## Sheva my Hero (29 Aprile 2016)

che grande, non ha sbagliato una singola parola. è ora di finirla con questi pennivendoli da strapazzo asserviti al potere. ok che fanno i giornalisti sportivi, ma un minimo di etica del lavoro dovrebbero averla....


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (29 Aprile 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ma qualcuno è riuscito a recuperare le sue parole a telelombardia (o dov'era) ?
> [MENTION=931]Il Re dell'Est[/MENTION]
> 
> (quando parla di soffiate di un presunto nuovo cda)



No, per ora l'unico video che ho trovato è quello già presente in questo thread.


----------



## Victorss (29 Aprile 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


>



Grandissimo. Finalmente. Un eroe!
Se posso fare un appunto, sarebbe stato meglio evitare certi termini durante un intervista del genere ma si vede chiaramente che è incacchiato durissimo.


----------



## walter 22 (29 Aprile 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


>



Musica per le orecchie di chi è milanista.
Grande.


----------



## Doctore (29 Aprile 2016)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Grandissimo. Finalmente. Un eroe!
> Se posso fare un appunto, sarebbe stato meglio evitare certi termini durante un intervista del genere ma si vede chiaramente che è incacchiato durissimo.



certi termini?per me c'e andato pure leggero...poteva dire cose ancora piu compromettenti ma c'era il serio rischio galera


----------



## Jaqen (30 Aprile 2016)

Non ha sbagliato un colpo.
Non ha detto una cosa sbagliata.

Devono sparire TUTTI, ma devono pagare. E bellissimo quando ha detto, le società quotate in borsa devono essere trasparenti, per quello noi non la quotiamo, sia mai.


----------



## TheZio (30 Aprile 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


>



La parte sul capitone


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (30 Aprile 2016)

Non so se qualcuno ha letto i commenti al video su youtube, c'è della gente davvero patetica, sarà minoranza, ma leggere anche solo un commento del genere mi fa prudere le mani.







COMUNISTAAAAAAAA


----------



## kolao95 (30 Aprile 2016)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Non so se qualcuno ha letto i commenti al video su youtube, c'è della gente davvero patetica, sarà minoranza, ma leggere anche solo un commento del genere mi fa prudere le mani.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ci sono degli imbecilli su Twitter che scrivono anche di peggio.


----------



## Victorss (30 Aprile 2016)

Doctore ha scritto:


> certi termini?per me c'e andato pure leggero...poteva dire cose ancora piu compromettenti ma c'era il serio rischio galera



No è un avvocato e un azionista della società A.C Milan non il primo tifoso Milanista che passa, avrebbe dovuto tutelarsi non utilizzando certi termini un po coloriti diciamo così. Infatti mo lo querelano i pezzi di fango. 
Rimane comunque un eroe sotto tutti gli aspetti.


----------



## Hellscream (30 Aprile 2016)

In questo momento è a 7gold, sentirlo parlare è un piacere


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (30 Aprile 2016)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> In questo momento è a 7gold, sentirlo parlare è un piacere



Potrà sembrare indifferente a ste cose, ma nella realtà a Gallina gli starà scoppiando il fegato per la visibilità che sta avendo in questi giorni La Scala.


----------



## bonvo74 (30 Aprile 2016)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> In questo momento è a 7gold, sentirlo parlare è un piacere



Praticamente stà prestando la voce alle parole scritte nel forum, ha anche menzionato la pagina fb che fa riferimento al rinnovo del capitone, Ottimo LA SCALA!


----------

